# Powerhead question



## Medgerton_cichlids (Nov 3, 2019)

I have an 8 foot 300 gallon tank that I am in the process of setting up. It's already up and running. I am looking for a powerhead or powerheads that will really keep detritus stirred up and suspended in the water column so that it eventually makes its way to the sump. It will be a heavily stocked tank with African cichlids. I'd love to get the ecotech MP-40 but they're so expensive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! -Matt


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Sorry I can't advise on a different powerhead. What pump does your sump filter use, perhaps you can turn the speed up?

In my 8 foot 450 gal the sump uses an ecotech vectra L1 pump and I had the same problem of detritus settling in tank corners. My pump offers clumsy manual speed controls but I decided to get the Reeflink device which allows wireless control through computer/smartphone app. This enabled more precise control and I was able to turn up the pump speed just enough so that no detritus settles.

From what I know the Vortech powerheads offer the same speed controls, but you'd also need the Reeflink which is ~$100. They may also offer manual controls without Reeflink, but I'm not sure as I've never had one.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Check out the Sunsun Sun JVP series. Cheap and effective.


----------

